# Ikan Koi > Kontes Koi >  2nd TKC Show Bupati Cup , 24-26 Oktober 2014

## GenKoi

Salam Koi, Salam Persahabatan !!

Mengundang saudara, sahabat dan dulur2 seluruh insan koi semua, untuk dapat berpartisipasi dalam     " 2nd TKC Koi Show Bupati Cup 2014 " 

Untuk keterangan lebih rinci, silahkan menghubungi sdr. Zamrullah 081380016066, Hendra Gunadi 0811846075, Nando 081333000941

Terimakasih atas kerjasama dan perhatiannya

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Tanggal 24 fish entry, show dan awarding nya di tgl 25 om. Tgl 26 utk fish out dan booth saja om.

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

sipp thanks infonya omm

----------


## crimsonero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Wah ikan fresh dari Jepang yah ?


Wah pasukan fresh jepun om tww menyerbu , zna botabek bs juara umum lg ni.. Hehehe

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Penjurian ikan kecil di luar / depan stage broadway. Penjurian ikan besar rencana nya didalam mall.

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

wuih di mall lombanya  :Photo:

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Ooops hampir lupa, Itu utk ikan kecil di bawah size 60 cm om. Kalau ikan besar size 60 cm up, harus daftar dan masuk ikan di hr jumat. Makasih sebelumnya om... cheers..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

> ssstt om demmy, jgn bilang sapa2 yah.. kemarin sdh di panen tuh om.. xixixixi...


 ::  :: .... beuuu..sy kebagian airnya doank.. wkwkkw

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

seminggu lg acaranya  :Becky:

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra T

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra T

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Wah bentar lagii asekkk jgn luoa PV


jadi kumpul jam berapa? diingetin lagi om...

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arthur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

> Om... cari lokasi panitia dimana? hahaha... 
> 
> Malam2 mau daftar kalau harus windowshoping keliling mall kan malu... cuma cari panitia kontes koi
> 
> panitia lokasi perisis nya di lobby mana? deket apa atau sebelah mana


sekalian beli makanan om

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

Selamat ya om Epoe, ikut bangga lihat om epoe naik panggung...

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> http://2tkc.apkikoishow.com/


A lot of Thank's um Andrie.

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ceka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Selamat ya om epoe.... Kohaku nya emang muantabz..!!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

